
Challenges faced by authors of coding tutorials - olufotebig
Hi,
Recently I published an article where I forgot to include 3 lines of code, the error was caught by my editor. I would like to work on a platform that eases the creation of technical content, but first I would like to know what difficulties faced by members of this community when writing technical articles like coding tutorials.
Thanks.
======
PaulHoule
I think you pointed out one right there.

It really helps if the code in a tutorial (or other documentation) is really
live so you can test if it runs in one step.

